# Speckled Trout Bonanza! Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

The speckled trout fishing the last week has been flst out AWESOME. Big fat trout and plenty of them. Key is to get out early fish with live bait under corks and then later in the Am on the bottom. I have lim ited out the past several trips. I have some openings this month some get it while it is hot.
CAPT GENE DUGAS @ 985-640-0569
www.ratherbe-fishing.com

Check us out on Facebook and watch some awesome fishing video's


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

damm! just damm!!!!


----------

